# Jasper at 8 months (Just Phone Pics)



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

These are dupes from the Judge My Poodle thread. I've had a few people hint for recent photos (Wish ) so I'm posting here as well. I snapped these few yesterday with my iPhone right after Jas was groomed. You'd think, as a photographer, that I'd actually take real photos of my own dog LOL. This summer has flown by and the teenager is leaving for school in just a few weeks. 

Julie was kind enough to try to stack him for me. He was too excited to see me so was busy trying to pull away. His devil horns are about pulled out today, so we're back to falling off the front porch like a silly goob LOL.

Jasper is 8 months old now, 24" tall, and around 55 pounds (all hair!). We're moving past the crazy puppy thing nicely so he's going back into the show ring next month.










Must get to my Mommy!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

WOW! Great coat!


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Such a handsome boy! And I love his name too lol


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Oh my - he has grown so much! I love his coat - kudos to the groomer. 

If you don't mind, what kind of collar is Jasper wearing?


----------



## TeddyTails (Apr 19, 2010)

Wow, Jasper looks great! He has much better hair than Murphy, but that is ok, I still think he is handsome.

I will post some pictures of Murphy, we should meet up so the brothers can have fun! Murphy is sporting his summer haircut right now so he is clipped closer to his body.

Let me know when you are around!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

HOLY COW! He's GORGEOUS! Ha, I love how him and Vegas are the same color and only weeks apart, I like to tell myself 'this is what Vegas would look like in show coat!' Man, Jasper is sure impressive!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Olie said:


> Oh my - he has grown so much! I love his coat - kudos to the groomer.
> 
> If you don't mind, what kind of collar is Jasper wearing?



Beautiful job! He looks fantastic.

It looks like he's wearing a black leather collar with a pinch collar above it.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone! His coat is really amazing. Initially I dreaded taking care of the longer coat, but it has been so much easier than I thought it would be. Julie is an amazing groomer, too, one of the best. 

Deb, let's plan something for the end of August? Once I get Dreu settled into school life will slow down again. I'm sure Murphy's coat is nice. Thea's coat is a lot like Jasper's. 

Kat, Vegas would totally look like this!! It's amazing the difference hair makes on a Poodle. It really does add a bit of bling to their look. I always kept my Toy clipped short, so who knew LOL?!

Olie, Aidan is correct. It's a rolled leather collar with the prong above. I wear Jasper's prong over a snood when we go out. The rolled leather is used for potty breaks. I apparently forgot the leather collar was on when I put on the snood and prong. I was surprised to see him sporting both after getting groomed .


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

That's JASPER????? Oh my goodness! What a handsome devil!! Holy moly!


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

What a great looking dog (puppy). He's got a great coat. Makes me want a spoo.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I agree!! What a looker!!! I am so impressed with how he is turning out!! Such a beautiful face too.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

IA with cbrand he has an AWESOME coat ! your doing a great job with him !


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

He is awesome!


----------



## Ixion (Jun 23, 2010)

Gorgeous! Good luck at your future shows with him! ^.^


----------



## Lily123 (Feb 20, 2010)

Jasper is just gorgeous (excellent taste in names by the way - my mini boy Jasper is four months' old). I take my hat off to everyone who can keep their poodle in a show coat. My Jasper always looks wild and woolly in his baby coat!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Jasper is stunning! His coat looks amazing and I really like his face.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

You're all too kind, thanks! I was just telling another member this afternoon that he realizes he's a little handsome. His expressions, the way he walks, and even the way he may sit or stand completely exude the attitude LOL. He's so good natured and fun loving. Really a great pup!


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

He is such a handsome boy, I am sure he will do very well in his shows. Will you special him ?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Jasper is a Hottie McButterpants!! So, he is two and a bit months ahead of Quincy. It is so cool that we can see each others boys and see how the other one is doing. He is truly lovely Rockporters!!


----------



## jazzpaw (Apr 20, 2010)

Jasper is one handsome boy! Absolutely stunning (and great hair, too).


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

It is a lot of fun to watch all the boys on here grow up together. Particularly the ones who have a link in their pedigrees!

SnorPuddel, Honestly, I don't know. Initially I was trying to get him finished while still a puppy with an easy coat to care for. If he does well, and continues to enjoy the ring, we'll probably keep going.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

More cellphone shots...

So here we are a couple days shy of a week after grooming. The devil horns are pretty much just a memory at this point LOL.









I've put them back in twice but the front rubs out easily.









Time for little Black Riding Hood to make an appearance once again . While he'll probably get laughed at on the playground LOL, this is less wear and tear on his hair. I get more use out of that $8 snood than anything else. Who knew?!


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Rockporters, that last photo is too funny--his muzzle looks to be about a foot long! That, and he looks mortified that he's back to LBRH. In the other photos he looks to have a lovely head. 

Does he actually rub out his bands? Does he use his paws or rub against the crate?


----------



## TeddyTails (Apr 19, 2010)

Awww, poor Jasper! Those wolves better not try and steal his kibbles going to grandma's!!!

In the close up picture (snood pic) he looks just like Murphy. I didn't realize that their faces were so close! I always thought Murphy looked more like Sail, maybe Murphy is starting to look more like Bart. For some reason I cannot post a picture in this link, I will create a new topic and post some Murphy pictures. I can really tell that they are brothers now!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Feralpudel, Yeah, the bottom pic is pretty amusing. His head is lovely . The iPhone distorts up close plus I had his head at a strange angle. Not to mention his lips pushed up and he was wiggling like crazy. It's funny even my hand looks oddly big and masculine. 

He rubs out the hair, the bands stay in quite nicely LOL. He rubs his face on things but not with the purpose of rubbing out the bands. They don't seem to bother him. His hair just isn't quite long enough to stay in nicely as he gets petted or rubs his face on things. The groomer and I keep them in a bit on the loose side, too, so the hair doesn't break off.

Deb, I'm sure they do resemble each other! Although I would hope not like the bottom photo . It totally reminds me of the cards with the cats and dogs with distorted heads and faces LOL! Will look forward to seeing pics of Murphy, it's been a while!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

LBRH is no more. I gave in and redid the horns for our 4 mile walk. Can't wait for those bangs to grow!


But, mom, I want to play on the beach!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Rockporters:
Jasper is BEAUTIFUL.. Love his jet black coat, and head piece.. He has also pretty feet. All over he is a through and through quality boy !! He should do beautifully for you in the ring and Julie is an awsome groomer and handler.
Good luck and post photos of him at his next show .
Go break a leg girl !


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

Where and when will you be showing Jasper again ? It could be fun to come and watch


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks Ora, you're too kind!

SnorPuddel, The next show might be 8/21-22 with the handler. I'm trying to juggle doggy daycare and transportation so this may, or may not, work out. If it doesn't we'll probably do a show early September.


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Jasper is turning out so well His coat looks soooo good!


----------

